# New Year's Eve



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Happy New Year! Is anyone else spending a quiet evening at home? I didn't feel like driving or going out anywhere.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't blame you!
Bob & I will be staying home with some wine we never go out new years.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

We always stay home. The hubby works New Years day an has for the last 10 years. Plus I don't want to be out on the roads.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I never go out too dangerous but I usually either have people over or family over or I go to a friends and stay the night, but not this year. I don't have one single thing to do. It is just my daughter and I and we bought non alcoholic sparkling apple cider and I made taco meat nachos and we will watch a movie I guess. To be honest I am pretty blue about it.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I think that actually sounds like a pretty nice evening, Leslie.  but I understand it's no fun when you'd rather have family or friends over or something. :hug:
That came out sounding weird.....:scratch:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Yeah it is a nice evening. It is just for years when I worked in TV I had to work every new years eve and I always was invited to something I couldn't go to, and now that I could go to something, I am never invited. I guess I have just gotten old. Also other stuff is going on right now that has me in a funk, my best friend said something to me that hurt my feelings. And some other stuff going on that is dragging me down a little I think.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm chilling out with some cocoanut ice cream and talking to goat friends  seems like a nice night to me :laugh:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

We never go out for New Year's Eve. Just enjoyed some roasted garlic chicken and calling it a night.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Staying up till midnight...I think Zzzzzzzzz


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Today is my mom's B-day, so we are going out to dinner and coming home to watch a movie and eat some midnight chocolate cake.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

We always stay home but, it's never quiet with everyone within a mile shooting off shotguns and firecrackers. Good training for the pack boys...
Dh and my youngest son are playing video games and I'm just chilling.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

My mom's playing making popcorn and we're listening to music....
I'm checking on a sick goat and chillin on here...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy safe New Years to all. 

We are staying home too. :fireworks:


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Happy New Years to everyone. Leave all the past problems you have in the year 2013. And start fresh in 2014!!! Bless all of you!!!!


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

We stayin home too!
Talk to you all next year!!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

OakHollowRanch said:


> Today is my mom's B-day, so we are going out to dinner and coming home to watch a movie and eat some midnight chocolate cake.


That sounds like a plan! Please tell her belated happy birthday from another Capricorn!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

OutdoorDreamer said:


> Happy New Year! Is anyone else spending a quiet evening at home? I didn't feel like driving or going out anywhere.


Yep! I haven't gone out for New Year's Eve for a number of years. It's not worth it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This is the first year since my early 20's that we actually went out. Some friends invited us over and we ate and played a dice game. Nothing wild but it was fun.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I have only ever went out once on New Years Eve. I don't want to know what was in the punch but, I passed out on a couch and the hosts tom cat peed on my head. When I woke up I discovered that it was because he'd being peeing on the pillow I had my head on for quite a while. Grossest experience ever...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Eewww that is gross. I don't think I would ever again go out either.

Not sure if we will do this again as we had to drive almost 2 hours to get to the friends house. It was friends from where we used to live. So we had a nice long drive home. The highway we take is normally busy but it was dead coming home. Not even the highway patrol was out. Glad we had such an easy drive home though.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Shotguns going off everywhere right now. That's more fun any way.

Good that you had a nice drive home. I'm too much of a homebody to stay out anymore.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I could never just leave the dogs. I think DH would like to travel a little but I have no desire. At this point it is too expensive to pay for animal care and vacation. 

I do like to get away for a day though.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Happy New Year. Will TTYL


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good night!


----------

